# Is it too late to pollinate this plant?



## 420benny (Jul 15, 2009)

This is Brain's Choice and she flowered in June outdoors. I am afraid she is too far along to try and make seeds. What do you think?


----------



## jmansweed (Jul 15, 2009)

Healthy seeds could take 2 to 3 weeks to develope. Try it and if she's ready for harvest prior to seed production you'll only come out with some good seedless smoke. Maybe only pollinate a bud to avoid premature seeds through-out the whole plant just in case. Good luck, looks like good stuff none the less.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello benny 




> Flowering Time: Indoor 8 - 10 weeks/Outdoor End of September
> Approx Yield: 160 grams per plant/Outdoor 900 grams per plant
> Height: Indoor 100 cm/Outdoor 250 cm




Going by the above description you still have 10 weeks left, thats enough time to produce seeds.

eace:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 15, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello benny
> Going by the above description you still have 10 weeks left, thats enough time to produce seeds.
> 
> eace:


 
You should be fine, i see pleanty of hairs that are still white, those are the ones that still able to utilize the pollen that u put on it. That lady can still have sex.:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! HIE, if these buds take 10 more weeks, I will be shocked. I can't imagine the trichs needing that much time, if they are already clouding. It does have sativa tendencies, so you never know, but I never heard of one starting this darn early, then needing so much time. If that's the case, my Thai SS should be ready for Thanksgiving. A friend is sharing some good pollen with me. Mine isn't ready yet. The satori boy only has one nanner on it, although it is opening any day. I wonder how many babies one flower can make?
I only wish the predicted yield is 900 grams. I think if you remove one 0 it will be closer to reality.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 15, 2009)

my Thai SS.........HA HA u got a nice lil while for it matures. if im not mistaken thats a pure sativa, correct???? most of them have a flower time of 14+weeks,and im sur u WAYYYY past 4weeks, so i think u may have anouthe 7-8 weeks maybe. I love them sativas!!!! a friend of mine had some golden thai seed he got from cali, and them babies grew in to some real monsters!!!! vary good high remind me of haze. Hope ur grow conten-u to great. nice bud by the way


----------



## 420benny (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Blunt! The flowering plant is K.C. Brain's Choice. I am growing a Thai SS, but she hasn't started budding yet. Just growing.


----------

